# Encendido Electronico (Chispero, arco electrico)



## juampi98 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hola
Quería saber si alguien me puede ayudar a realizar un circuito que alimentandolo con 12v o 9v a la entrada, produzca en la salida ese pequeño arco electrico como lo hacen por ej, los encendidos de las cocinas.
Investigando vi que hay muchos a la venta y hasta que dicen funcionar con una pila AAA de alimentacion, pero se me dificulta mucho conseguirlos.
Gracias de antemano!!!!!!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 8, 2009)

Por acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/sacudida-alto-voltaje-2870/ y por acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuitos-excitadores-alto-voltaje-flyback-11671/ hay info que te va a servir.

Saludos


----------



## juampi98 (Nov 9, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Por acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/sacudida-alto-voltaje-2870/ y por acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuitos-excitadores-alto-voltaje-flyback-11671/ hay info que te va a servir.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias!!! me está sirviendo mucho


----------



## Cacho (Nov 9, 2009)

Me alegro de haber sido útil.

Saludos y de nada.


----------

